# Recommendations



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

It would be good if we had a thread on recommendations in my opinion.

If you've had a good dentist or doctor of facelift etc

I wouldn't know where to start looking for these things in Thailand but I would want unbiased opinions if I needed any of these kinds of services,rather than believing a paid advertisement.

How did the people here on this forum find these kinds of important services?

Thanks


----------



## brittanythai (Feb 16, 2018)

*Air Pollution Protection*

I finally found a face mask that looks a lot better and fits a lot better when trying to fight bad days of smog or pollution. They are a newer company and inexpensive, but they fit so much better and have cute styles. Owned by a fellow expat, I think! I also like that I only have to replace the filters and the mask itself doesn't have to get thrown away each time. It is called Style Seal. I think they are based out of Bangkok, actually.


----------



## Bagwain (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for that brittanythai. Air is terrible in and around Pattaya. I use the cotton face mask but they are limited!! I like to ride a motorbike as apposed to using the car and a face mask is a must!


----------



## MGRayx (Aug 25, 2021)

At what age is it best to do a facelift?


----------



## JR Rosenberger (3 mo ago)

For cosmetic surgery in Chiang Mai, ask for Jinn Temu at Machita Clinic. They do quite a few local celebrities and often run specials. Jinn can help you out and her English is good.


----------

